# ultrasound yesterday



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Took Keira up for an ultrasound yesterday, the vet saw her and first thing he said was 'she looks pregnant' put the scanner on her and asked how many weeks she would be, then after a while said, there are no puppies, she's not pregnant sorry. 

He said if we are serious about mating her again next season to bring her in about 4 days after she comes in and keep bringing her in throughout for swabs to determine when she's ovulating and the best time to mate her.

We cant believe it, we were quite sure she was pregnant-the only thing that made me doubt it was when Lin on here took Ellie for her scan and she wasnt in pup either. 

Sarah.


----------



## kezhulme (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah Bless 

What symptoms was she showing? We're getting our girl scanned this Friday and are really hoping she is.

What day did you get her scanned at? They could be wrong if its early you know, did they do a blood test to double check?


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

so sorry to hear shes not pregnant, dont wnat to get your hpes up but scans can be wrong, and sometimes vets who dont ues the scanner oftern can say theres no pups yet there is, how far along is she?


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

I have just found your thread, no way ..... I am in such shock ... I am truely sorry to hear that she is in the same situation as Ellie Belly. All this stress :O(

I will send u my email address so we can discuss in more detail - however I am in shock .... I would of thought that from the signs that she was. Did they say she was having a false pregnancy ? 

Do they offer a rescan FOC ?? I am taking Ellie back next week to double check (as they did say she looked pregnant) and my dad has the sheep scanner man there in 2 weeks for lambing (so see how many each ewe is having). They are more precise that the vet scanner (apparently). Hey a little Cavalier in the row - I am sure he wont notice!!!

My thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

We had her scanned 35days past her second mating.

Her nipples are deffinately enlarged and she's put on weight. I havent been symptom spotting but these things have been quite noticeable. Im not sure if to bother going back or not for a second scan, we didnt have a blood test done. Richard was quite positive there were no pups when he did the ultrasound. (it cost £25 which I thought was cheap?!) 

The ultrasound scanner in the vets was bought from a hospital (its the same machine thats used for scanning pregnant women) he looked for ages and said all he could see was intestine etc. 

The vet Richard Beynon is good at using the ultrasound machine and has scanned many times before hence why we had him do it. Am disappointed but never mind, just wait until next season now. 

Sarah


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Scans can miss pups, but I have never had that happen to me. 

Has she got discharge from her vulva? This is the one sign that doesn't seem at all common in phantoms.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She could be carrying the pups under her ribs. The scan would not show them if they were. My friends bitch was scanned they said no pups she went on to have a singleton pup.


----------



## kezhulme (Jan 31, 2010)

We took our basset girl in last night, she should be 28 days or near enough.

The vet couldnt find anything, he said her bladder was full and in the way so bring her in again in 10 days with an empty bladder and he will have another look.

We are convinced that she is pregnant, she doesnt like peeing at the vets and she had been out all day before that so the sod should have gone for a pee 

As we walked into the back to see her the head vet smiled at us and said he thinks weve got some good news! Then when we went in the ultrasound room the vet doing the scan said he couldnt find any pups - we were gutted

Our girl spent the rest of the night showing us all her pregnancy symptoms as if trying to convince us she is!

I really hope on second attempt they find something or this is one seriously bad phantom


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

SORRY to hear your news! Fingers crossed when you take her back there'll be some pups.

Sarah


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news, you were so looking forward to it all...

Juliex


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news of no pups on the way, however, when we had Dudie scanned yesterday it took two vets to find the pups that she was hiding under her ribs and then they only found 3 and said there are probably more hiding up there. Sometimes a bitch can tuck the pups right up into the rib cage. I know of a friend who was told her Chow Chow was definitely not in whelp, she even took her to shows and the Judge after feeling her said no she is not in whelp. Three days later that bitch gave birth to 5 pups!! My friend even told the bitch what are you digging for you silly thing? She had tucked them up under her ribs. What I am trying to say is if she really looks pregnant, her rib cage has expanded and everything points to her being pregnant wait until the "due" day and see if she goes into labour. Usually a bitch with a phantom pregnancy will get over it all by herself, all Gallastop does is calm down the hormones. I don't give Gallastop to a bitch having a phantom I let her sort it out herself.


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Sarah

Well I have booked Ellie back in for a second scan (FOC!) to double check ! Her tummy is stillr eally round and those nipples are very prominent ! So throwing caution to the wind I will double check .... just for my insanity and incase they missed a singleton !

This is Monday evening .... so hey just to check that the vet was right. She will be 39 days so if preganant then I will have to panic and get ready !

Take care Lin


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Good Luck..fingers, eyes, legs and toes crossed for you


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Best of luck Lin, we're just going to wait it out, if she is pregnant we shall soon see x


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Keira..and for every1 waiting to find out


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you here. Hope there will be a pleasant surprise waiting for you.


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh dear I am so sorry to read your sad news. Just one thing, you say there is a discharge. Does it smell bad? Is it discoloured? If any of these things are present please take your dog back to the vet as soon as possible as this could be very serious. Good luck for next time.


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi

So sorry to hear this, I have been in hospital and have just read this. You must be gutted. 

Have been through the same a few months ago. My bitch also had the discharge and then on day 63 from mating she started losing what looked like her plug and vet scanned her again as he hadnt seen this before! She lost mucus for 3 days and was soooo confused!

I have to say it does fly over to their next season.

I have a bitch has just came into season and this time I am going to use Idexx for blood sampling as I have heard good reports! 

XXXXX


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

I whipped my mini Poodle back to the vets today, she has aborted one pup, the scan showed 3 still there. I am hoping she doesn't abort any more.


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

oh Fleurtess..I hope shes ok...and good luck for the rest of the pregnancy..how much longer to go now


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

Dudie is due to whelp on the 11th of March. I keep a close eye on her.


----------



## kezhulme (Jan 31, 2010)

Second scan today, no puppies - just a hell of a lot of intestines, normal spleen liver and kidneys!

Roll on the phantom and fingers crossed for next time


----------



## newflove (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry good luck next time we are having our scan on wednesday very nervous x


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry about the phantom, better luck next time. 

Good luck Newflove, please let us know the results

Laura


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your news, I can relate .... Ellie is still pretending to be pregnant and worst of all male dogs are so so interested in her. It is funny how they show they are and all the signs are there! 

Good luck for next time


----------



## Rachel144 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone -

I have found this thread very interesting and would appreciate any help and advice

My cavalier King Charles should be 6 weeks pregnant by now. She's showing all the signs, nesting, nipples pinker and larger, very needy, has slowed down, eating more and have a lovely round tum.

We took her for her ultrasound - we were told she had a full bladder but the vet carried on with the test anyway (I have read this isn't recommended?) 
She carried on to say she can't see any pups and most likely it's a phantom.

She's getting rounder and we are trying to figure out if it's a real or a phantom pregnancy. Her mum only had 2 pups so very worried one or two pups have been missed on the screen.

My vet charges over £80 for an ultrasound and we have been left puzzled! 

Our only plan is to see if she gets any rounder in the next week but any help or advice would be great. We are oxfordshire and have seen somebody else also in this area (any vet recommendations would be good)

Thanks


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

Might have been better to start a new thread this seems to be an old one. I suppose if she's only got a singleton up in her ribs it could have been missed.

I have known of people in the past being told after a scan their dog isn't pregnant only to find out at 9 weeks that they are and vice versa


----------



## Rachel144 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes I have heard the same, the ultrasound can miss a pup so very concerned and wondering whether to get a second opinion 

Will start a new thread - thanks for your reply


----------



## Sunfern (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so please bear with me if I get anything wrong! My bitch was scanned today, 30 days from mating, and no puppies showed up. She is showing every sign of pregnancy and I was really surprised. She has had one litter before with no problems. The lady doing the scan said that sometimes conception can be late, in which case the embryos would be too small to show up and suggested taking her back for another scan in a week to be sure. She doesn't charge for a second scan. Has anyone else experienced this please?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sunfern said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so please bear with me if I get anything wrong! My bitch was scanned today, 30 days from mating, and no puppies showed up. She is showing every sign of pregnancy and I was really surprised. She has had one litter before with no problems. The lady doing the scan said that sometimes conception can be late, in which case the embryos would be too small to show up and suggested taking her back for another scan in a week to be sure. She doesn't charge for a second scan. Has anyone else experienced this please?


Potentially, your bitch could be 25 days assuming that sperm lived for 7 days before conception and so it's possible that she is but failed to see anything on the scan, however, it would be quite rare. It's safe to assume that the sperm lived 3 days and so this would make her 29 days from ovulation which is actually the prime time for scanning, so the reason that the puppies were conceived later is an unlikely reason that they were missed. However, a scan is only as accurate at the operator and equipment. Does this scanner have a vast experience or are they only just in business with the cheapest available machine?

Unfortunately it seems like everyone is jumping on the US bandwagon at the minute, because they've bred a few litters and seen plenty of scans done, it makes them knowledgeable enough to buy a scanner (cheap Chinese import) and start charging people for their expertise  .

So I suppose the most important question: what reputation has your scanner got? This will determine whether or not you should be inclined to believe there are no puppies or not.

If it was the lady that scanned my dog that told me there were no puppies, this is what I would believe.

A free return though and you have nothing to lose. Just don't get your hopes up would be my advice


----------



## Sharron Johnson (Apr 23, 2016)

kezhulme said:


> We took our basset girl in last night, she should be 28 days or near enough.
> 
> The vet couldnt find anything, he said her bladder was full and in the way so bring her in again in 10 days with an empty bladder and he will have another look.
> 
> ...


U


----------



## Curlytots (Aug 5, 2015)

jackson said:


> Scans can miss pups, but I have never had that happen to me.
> 
> Has she got discharge from her vulva? This is the one sign that doesn't seem at all common in phantoms.[/QUOT
> 
> We have just had our bitch scanned second scan as first one didn't show much then a second scan to find nothing was almost certain she was pregant ,teats swollen, put on weight, discharge from vulva which is a clear indication that she is bit the scanner said she isn't in pup but am still not convinced even thou I have had her scanned x


----------

